# Wheel trims



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

Anybody here had the centre of there wheel trims pinched and does anyone know where we can get replacements from, not the whole trim just the bit in the middle with the lion/griffin on, it is about two inches in circumference. I hate people who do this sort of thing so selfish.
Rant over

Lynne


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

When you get a replacement, put a few spots of glue on them. Makes them much tougher to remove casually but still easy for a tyre fitter to push them out from behind (normally required to balance the wheels).

Probably available from whoever services your based vehicle.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Try a search on e bay


----------

